# Tryhards tools of trade



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

tryhard said:


> I will use this when I just want to belt myself in the back of the head with wayward casts and generally get cranky in the guise of having fun.


Classic, I'm keen to get out and Thwack myself in the back of the head some time, but I sure as hell don't have a rig half as nice as that, lovely swoffing stick mate. :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Matt, do you have a rod holder for the long wand?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Karl if use a rear rod holder for my big rod, its the only damn thing them holder are good for big rods. IMO

Ok can i ask here where is RE?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Rik, I use my flushmounts behind the seat a lot, mostly just for rod storage, but ocasionally to troll with and catch as many fish using it as I do with the adjustable berkley up front. After a few hits you get well tuned in to the vibrations through the deck from the rod getting a strike. The only problems with using a flushmount like this is that you can't see the rod tip and your lure won't dive as far down. I use a sinking lure like a Jackall TN60 or a paddle tail/grub tail plastic with a decent jig head weight - 1/8th


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes your right i was out this weekend with Fishy and i was saying im start to feel a hit in my yak and i can tell the lures been took before the reel lets me know.


----------

